# Guiding guests to registers at close



## darman210 (Aug 2, 2021)

What's your store’s procedure regarding lingering guests at closing time? At our store TMs “clear” each section, informing any guests we see that the store has closed and the registers are shutting down.  Occasionally we get those guests who still think they can still shop slowly and get really rude. Sometimes the TL’s get annoyed if we take a long time to get them to the registers. 
Anyway, how do your stores handle this? I'm asking because there’s no official online training on this.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 2, 2021)

We don't usually say anything to the guests until closing time. But once the lights go out, we rarely have a problem getting people to head to the registers. We will remind any stragglers at that point.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2021)

Try a cattle prod.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Aug 3, 2021)

Have your front end or whoever has the pa system do 30, 15, 5, and close closing announcements. People usually get the hint and just make their way to the front. Some people once in awhile don’t seem to care though and that’s when we politely ask them to make it towards the front. In a few random instances though I had to be more stern with guests that kept shopping with the lights off


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 3, 2021)

we do 30/15/10/5/close lol


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 3, 2021)

We do 60/45/30/15/5/close and around 15 you'll start  getting the TM army hunting you down


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Aug 3, 2021)

darman210 said:


> What's your store’s procedure regarding lingering guests at closing time? At our store TMs “clear” each section, informing any guests we see that the store has closed and the registers are shutting down.  Occasionally we get those guests who still think they can still shop slowly and get really rude. Sometimes the TL’s get annoyed if we take a long time to get them to the registers.
> Anyway, how do your stores handle this? I'm asking because there’s no official online training on this.


Easy, tell them there is only one lane open and it will be shut down in a few minutes. If they aren't up there by the time limit given then they are leaving empty handed.


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 3, 2021)

I do 30, 20, 10, close announcements.  Then if someone is obviously going to be taking their sweet time I tell them the registers shut off on their own so please head up front now.


----------



## lucidtm (Aug 3, 2021)

When the lights go off we do our walk and if we see someone loudly announce into the walkie what their location is. Then we ask if they need help finding something because the registers will shut down completely in 5 minutes. After that we can't check them out and can I please radio that you're on your way to the front so that you can make it in time?


----------



## Zxy123456 (Aug 3, 2021)

Inboundbeast said:


> Have your front end or whoever has the pa system do 30, 15, 5, and close closing announcements. People usually get the hint and just make their way to the front. Some people once in awhile don’t seem to care though and that’s when we politely ask them to make it towards the front. In a few random instances though I had to be more stern with guests that kept shopping with the lights off


Our phones PA system have been broke for a long time!!


----------



## buliSBI (Aug 3, 2021)

If a guest was still aimlessly shopping 10 minutes after, TMs would approach them and ask if they need help while steering them to the front.

I only experienced  one incident where a guest was found still shopping 15 minutes after closing and refused to checkout.  The STL, who was closing that night, told them he was closing the last register in the next couple minutes.  After the guest got a bit high and mighty, just walked out.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 3, 2021)

AP walks the store after close, not TMs, so they get to deal with the shirty ones.

We don't get many. Most people are pretty good about it.

Except that one Shipt shopper who claimed "someone" told her since Target bought Shipt she was now a Target employee and could shop as long as she liked after close. This was when we were closing at 9, and the cops were arriving as I left at 10.

They managed to get her to self checkout at around 9:30, so I'm not quite sure what she got upset about that had her deciding it was better to get thrown out by the cops than just finish and leave, but whatever.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Try a cattle prod.



A net with electric eels?


----------



## NKG (Aug 3, 2021)

This works-

" Hey I just wanted to let you know we are closed. Did you need help with something? 

More than likely they will grab one more item and head up front.

However, you get them shady individuals that don't like rules or don't understand what  close is .So conversation will be like this-

" We closed 5 minutes ago and we need to close out our registers. Are you sure I can't help you find something"

Then if they still don't listen...get manager involved. 

My personal conversation would be " We closed 10 minutes ago. I need to send my cashier home. I can no longer hold an open register. Please exit the building

If they still don't leave...

I call the cops for lottering after hours.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2021)

The store is now closed. Let's go up front before my last register closes in 3 minutes.


----------



## Logo (Aug 3, 2021)

If I am told there is a guest still shopping i say please help them find what they are looking for.  Guest usually moves it along but i do force them through register because SCO takes them forever and things like to get "missed' that late at night.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2021)

When I worked at the bookstore they let me do the closing announcements which was always fun.

"Good evening Big Box Bookstore Customers, we are now closed.
Please bring your purchases to the register or exit the building.
We are about to release the radioactive hamsters."

"Good evening Big Box Bookstore Customers, we are now closed.
Please bring your purchases to the register or exit the building.
If you stay any longer you will have to help us clean up."

"Good evening Big Box Bookstore Customers, we are now closed.
Please bring your purchases to the register or exit the building.
In ten minutes the store moves to an alternate dimension and we really don't want to be here when that happens."


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 4, 2021)

I get sent to clear the store, i will litterally just hang out with people


----------



## happygoth (Aug 5, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> When I worked at the bookstore they let me do the closing announcements which was always fun.
> 
> "Good evening Big Box Bookstore Customers, we are now closed.
> Please bring your purchases to the register or exit the building.
> ...


This almost makes me want to do the closing announcements again. ALMOST.


----------

